
Ask HN: Should I change name of Clippopo? - efojs
English is not my native language, so that may lead to some biases in perception of English words.<p>I&#x27;m building a www.clippopo.com — clip-sharing platform allowing to share moments in long videos.<p>People of Reddit advised that &quot;popo&quot; can refer to slang &quot;cops&quot; or related to &quot;butt&quot; in some languages.<p>When I made up that name I was referring to Limpopo river in South Africa. And there is also at least a Hippopotamus.<p>How are those excepted in English-speaking world?
Is &quot;popo&quot; a real problem in &quot;Clippopo&quot;?
======
atrilumen
I don't think "popo" is really a problem, but the name just doesn't sound good
to me. It feels awkward to a native English speaker.

If it were my project, I would first look to the generic TLDs, and choose one
that pairs nicely with the word "clip" or "clips", or something similar (but
not Clippy LOL).

I would look through [https://domcomp.com](https://domcomp.com), filter by
"gTLDs" (and maybe ccTLDs also).

Here are a few I see at a glance (not checking whois):

    
    
        clip.stream
        clip.link
        clip.dog (with a dog mascot / logo maybe)
        clip.show
        clip.watch
        clip.zone
        clip.rip
        clip.it / clips.it
        clips.lol
    

Good luck with your project :)

~~~
efojs
Thank you for response. I thought about clip.X, but didn't found any I like.
Will think again. BTW opened site you linked only with www. added.

I wonder why Clippy is not and lol?)

------
PaulHoule
I don't think "popo" is a problem in the U.S. or the U.K.

Maybe people would have a problem in Jamaica or the Philippines or other minor
market.

So far as "cops" are concerned, consider the word "pig" which is a slang for
cops. My neighbors have pigs, there is "pig iron", the word is used plenty and
unless you have some site which exists to defame the police ("Clips" of police
acting badly) I think you don't have to worry about obscure slang.

~~~
efojs
Thank you for response. I also tend to think so. Seems like it's a bit of a
stretched problem.

But after thinking a bit I found clipleap.com and consider switching to it.
Could you please suggest how it sounds to you? If you were to chose would you
switch?

~~~
PaulHoule
I like clipleap.

~~~
efojs
Thank you!

------
efojs
Moved to [https://www.clipleap.com/](https://www.clipleap.com/)

